# color and personality



## Christine (May 6, 2011)

I was wondering does a tiels mutation or color determine it's personality at all? Like does a certain mutation tend to be more friendly or more aggressive? or more needy? etc. 
As always thanks for the help!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've heard (and can attest to) male pearls being super sweet! I have one, Fuzzy, and he's in love with me apparently. Thinks I'm a pretty girl cockatiel and sings to me all the time.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think it does, i think its the cockatiel itself


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think so but I haven't owned a lot of different mutations to really know.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I've heard (and can attest to) male pearls being super sweet! I have one, Fuzzy, and he's in love with me apparently. Thinks I'm a pretty girl cockatiel and sings to me all the time.



awww that's so sweet, what a little gentleman,....


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I perosnally think its like races with people, some good people and others are criminals of all races and colors.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Belinda! Its only annoying when he starts beak banging on my hear or shoulder lol.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

That is a really good question Christine! After reading about experiences posters have w/their pets of various mutations, it seems that it does depend on the individual bird. As with any animal/human, it's nurturing along w/its individual personality and gene makeup that affects the outcome I feel.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Disposition is inherited actually...say the mom is an absolute sweetheart. Her babies will inherit that trait from her. So when picking your baby I would meet the parents first and see what they're temperaments are, it will give you a good idea of what the babies will be like.


----------



## Christine (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Roxy, great advice!


----------

